# Differentiating between Baroque and Romantic Music



## AntonioVitali (Jun 17, 2013)

It is difficult to explain music to non-musicians, but I am trying to do so. I am trying to identify baroque and romantic characteristics from different pieces of music. I have selected a video of me playing parts of the pieces and added captions of what to listen for. Is this the best way this can be done? Any suggestions?


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I think it is best to have one study them like i did.I took 2 courses on music that helped me alot i also read books also.Also baroque music differs because they are mostly string ensembles.


----------

